# Another Focke-Wulf finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This is my 1/48 scale Dragon Fw 190D-9 that was built as an up-gunned version with outer wing cannon mounted on it. The model is marked in Zerstorer markings, had the Zerstorer units been equipped with the D-9 this is what one of those aircraft might have looked like.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Outstanding work and photography!! Hard to tell its a model!
Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect, as always!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful work! :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your comments!

Here are two more pics...

















Agentsmith


----------



## EnzoF660 (Oct 6, 2010)

Personally, I'm not a fan of the black and white photos, but that's just me. Otherwise I always love seeing your pictures against that photobase. It's absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks EnzoF660!

Since most photographs of WWII subjects were in B/W I always convert some of the pics of my models to B/W so I can compare the model with the photographs of the real thing.
I wish there was more color photographs taken during the war, it would make it so much easier to get the colors on the models right!

Here is an 'aged' color pic I made...









Agentsmith


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Outstanding!! I'm pretty safe in saying they are truly insperational.

And as usual the pics look great too.

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Incredible work again.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Alec and Cro-Magnon Man!

I have a couple small scale models almost finished, sadly they are not Fw 190's but you might like them anyway, I needed a short break from building Focke-Wulfs. Pics will be posted in a week or two.

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another great build


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Jafo!

In two more months I will start work on two large scale Fw 190D-9's but first I need to finish off a few kits that I already started.

Agentsmith


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I really love how you make them look just like the real thing. Superb job. 

Sean


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks RLCarlos and SJF!

Sean,
When I take pics of my models I will take about 20 pics and look at them all and decide which ones look the most realistic and post them.

Agentsmith


----------

